# What is it?



## confederatemule (Aug 16, 2015)

I have a rooster that looks just like this, what is it?










The only difference is the comb. Mine has, what I call, a rose comb.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Looks like a red sex link rooster.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Except he says his has a rose comb. Do they ever have rose combs?


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

It depends on which breeds were mated to create the sex link.A pic of the actually bird would be helpful.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Copied from BYC


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Chrome image search
http://www.backyardchickens.com/t/263492/attacking-rooster-h-e-l-p-please


----------



## confederatemule (Aug 16, 2015)

This is the best I can do in the picture department, right now.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Not a rose comb, looks like a single pea split. Which would point to the bird being a crossbreed. Maybe EE and leghorn influenced...


----------



## confederatemule (Aug 16, 2015)

Fiere said:


> Not a rose comb, looks like a single pea split. Which would point to the bird being a crossbreed. Maybe EE and leghorn influenced...


Thanks, Fiere. You caused me to google "Poultry Comb". You are correct it is a "Pea Comb".
I did not know there were so many combs.


----------



## confederatemule (Aug 16, 2015)

Well, I got some better pictures today.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yes, there are a lot of them and they can be a pain in the tush when you're breeding for show quality.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

The comb is not a true pea comb, what he has is a mix of a single comb and pea - he has the over all pea shape but instead of peas, he has points. 

I'm staying with my guess of leghorn crossed with an EE - the split comb and the white ear lobes are verifying that for me.


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

Well he's quite handsome either way.


----------

